# Awesome, Been watching ebay like a hawk for a week =D



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

9 new maxeys and a carrycase £50.

Ner ner too slow =P

Wasnt even checking ebay that much for them as i thought ill get enough mice to warrent showing but was going through gumtree to having a look and it was on the side in a advert, so out of curiosity had a look to see how far they were and they are about 10 miles from me.

Awesome is just the best way to describe the feeling haha.

Mark


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Quality!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Now have 10 maxeys and 3 mice LOL


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Now have 10 maxeys and 3 mice LOL


 :lol: :lol:

You lucky sausage!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i cant find any on ebay


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Tinkers Mousery said:


> i cant find any on ebay


Seems to be when you stop looking you stumble upon them haha


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That is frickin cool


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

They are however unlidded but i doubt it will be that hard to stick a lid on them right?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

why bother,nothing wrong with un lidded.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

they only get opened anyway!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I know, just thinkt hey look nicer but im that lazy i probably wont anyway haha!

haha Matt

Some very valid points there =D


----------

